# Price Check – ’01 Giant OCR 3



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I’ve got a size small, Giant OCR 3 circa 2001 that I’m selling locally to a friend of a friend. I don’t want to rip her off, but all the proceeds are going into my new bike fund.

The bike is my wife’s old bike. It’s basically stock and never really got ridden a lot. It spent a lot of time sitting around the garage until I met my wife. At that point, rather than just get that one up & running she bought a new bike.

Sora 8 speed, front & rear der’s + STI shifters. Tektro brakes. Mismatched wheels as the front rim was dinged up pretty bad so I tossed on a spare I had. New tubes, newish tires (some wire bead Conti Ultra Race that I had in the garage). “Oasis” gel saddle that I had in the spares bin.

Everything is pretty much serviceable. Due to my lack of experience wrenching on bikes, I can’t get it to shift into the small ring (cable tension issue maybe). However, the mid & big ring shift just fine & are adjusted so they don’t rub on the front cage.

It is prime time bike selling season here in Houston, TX as the MS-150 training season has started. Any bike that is rideable will sell fast.

I told the girl $300, but am reconsidering as it was only a $600 bike new. 

Thoughts?


----------



## hockey (Mar 8, 2005)

I sold two of them four years ago for $300 Canadian each. You might want to reconsider and lower the price.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I emailed the potential buyer & told her it was hers for $200.


----------

